# Topics > Smart home > Unclassified home smart things >  Aros, smart window air conditioner, Quirky Inc., New York, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Quirky Inc.

----------


## Airicist

This is Garthen Leslie - Introducing Aros 

 Published on May 17, 2014




> Meet Garthen Leslie, a regular guy who invented Aros—a very smart air conditioner that learns your habits to save you money. At Quirky, real people invent all our products, our CEO just runs the company.

----------

